# Pre-workout for newbie who doesn't want to rely on them too much



## Devileyezz (May 20, 2015)

Hi there!

I've been training to gain with a friend and he recommended me to just use whey isolate. He recommended this Diesel one. I definitely see the results. I also got a recipe book called "Shredded Chef" and follow the recipes on there.

The problem is energy during the workout. I have built up the strength and my legs are weaker than my upper so leg days are pretty rough. He trains me hard but I find myself wanting to give up usually and I don't want that.

Having said that, I asked him that maybe I need a pre-workout thing. And he said he doesn't recommend that as the body kind of begins to rely on that energy rather than producing its own - which made sense to me in a common sensical way. However, my alternative is "hey, why don't I get this pre-workout on leg days for the extra push? limited usage like that would probably not make my body rely on it, right?" but I don't want to ask him that question and that goes into more of a discussion.

So here's my thing. Please tell me if I should go for it. 
And if yes, please recommend me either a brand or the category that I should pick from over here (this is a supplement website popular in canada)

Thanks so much for reading and intending to help!


----------



## am122766 (May 21, 2015)

If it helps you get the most out of your workout then why not man....  I use Hyde by pro supps when I am really want a good kick. But recently I have been using kill it by 5% nutrition its more focused on a pump but still has good energy from it as well.


----------



## SUKS2BU (May 23, 2015)

I have used a pre-workout for a long time and love the boost I feel.  I would give it a try and see if it helps.  I would try a few different ones and see what you like the best.


----------



## Devileyezz (May 24, 2015)

Thanks guys!
Thing is, I've never tried a pre-workout drink. Which is why I was requesting to see if you guys can recommend a brand (from that list) that may be good for beginners and won't cause much drama for me.

I specifically do not want my body to only work when the pre-workout is given. I want my body to produce it's own energy but also want it to say "hey, thanks for that extra pre-workout thing man, I'm able to pump your muscles better now!"


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 24, 2015)

You can get through without pre-workout stuff.  I would just keep your diet in check instead


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazdad (May 26, 2015)

If you are insistent on running a pwo, something for any first timer is C4. Lots of awesome flavors and has probably the best tasting flavors. There are a lot of pwo's thattaste like STRAIGHT ASS, so be careful on the one you pick.


----------



## Dannie (May 27, 2015)

If you dont want to rely on preworkout supplements then why use them in the first place? Don't use it regularly, use it only when REALLY needed.

Myself I have not had any in over a year now. 

I must admit some days, typically no more than twice each month, energy levels are low, I feel like falling asleep between sets. I would use preworkout only on those days.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## animale66 (May 27, 2015)

Terrific question - I will say from the list you provided, the three I've used personally are Gaspari Super Pump 3.0 (which is a fairly new release product), Dr. Jekyll, and Mutant Mayhem.  I'd say any of those three would be a good start and are all name brand products which should be safe to use for a beginner.  

I do suggest sticking with only one scoop if you are wanting to "limit" the effects of it.  

Taste in pre-workouts is kinda like taste in good booze... everyone's got an opinion because everyone likes different things.  Some tend to have a bit more "mental drive" to them... others are loaded up with vascodillators to give you that engorged pump feeling (something I *LOVE* on arm day, but *HATE* on leg day).  

And of course, as Dannie said, it really is kinda an optional supplement but several can be fun to try - a good ole cup of coffee is the poor man's pre-workout, but that doesn't mean he doesn't kill it in the gym.


----------



## Devileyezz (Jun 11, 2015)

animale66 said:


> Terrific question - I will say from the list you provided, the three I've used personally are Gaspari Super Pump 3.0 (which is a fairly new release product), Dr. Jekyll, and Mutant Mayhem.  I'd say any of those three would be a good start and are all name brand products which should be safe to use for a beginner.
> 
> I do suggest sticking with only one scoop if you are wanting to "limit" the effects of it.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much man!
I went and got Dr. Jekyll the same day you posted this. 

And since then I have used it 3-5 times. In the scoop, there's a fine line towards the bottom that says 25%. I started with that. And I'm slowly adding more to gradually build my acceptance to it. The first day, I tried the 25% ... I felt about 5 minutes of dizziness when on my way to the gym. But since then the slow and gradual increase of the powder has been doing well.

I went to 50% today and I'll let you know how that goes.
Only issue I have noticed is, this thing doesn't dissolve easily. I stir it for 30 mins before drinking! lol


----------



## Brainfreeze (Jul 1, 2015)

I miss the old jack3d


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 25, 2015)

As with anything lifting, your first and best answer is food........REAL food.  If your diet is in order you shouldn't have these energy problems.  That being said, everybody needs a boost now and then.  Since the real Jacked 3d isn't available anymore I recommend Gaspari Nutrition Super Pump.  Love the power and concentration this gives me with none of the jitters other formulas have.  If you really want to get fired up try Stimul8 by Finaflex.  But use it sparingly.  Half a serving has my skin crawling and my head tingling.


----------

